# Greetings and hello to all from Rockwall Tx



## RickTx (Jul 25, 2021)

Happy to be a part of this site and group. 3 weeks into this journey I have sought for so long. Much to learn and thankful for it. Hello to all and will participate and work to add to this group positively. Thank you all


----------



## Winter (Jul 25, 2021)

Welcome to the Fraternity and the forum, Brother.  Happy journeys in both.


----------



## RickTx (Jul 25, 2021)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the Fraternity and the forum, Brother.  Happy journeys in both.


Thank you!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 27, 2021)

Greetings from Australia and welcome


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 30, 2021)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## SeekerDownunder (Aug 1, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 18, 2021)

Fraternal greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 28, 2021)

A belated 'Greetings and welcome!'


----------

